
Skype Responds - shawndumas
http://ignorethecode.net/blog/2011/04/07/skype_responds/
======
phlyingpenguin
It'd be nice if they would have responded with more than 'use this outdated
version of Skype.' 2.8 is fine for my needs, but I worry about the day Skype
decides I _have_ to upgrade like the last time I booted Windows.

It seems from the previous blog post that a Skype employee agreed with most of
his points and apparently fought for the sane UI choices during development,
but why then were these issues ignored? It seems like the future will be no
different.

I for one really wish Skype had some decent competition.

~~~
Dylan16807
Last time I checked 2.x truly was outdated, with no way to join an in-progress
call without the host ringing you again. And linux still has no upgrade
option. Not that any of this excuses the UI downgrade from 4 to 5.

------
john2x
Off topic, but I love how his website does footnotes.

~~~
pacemkr
It would be slightly more usable if the hover area for the footnote was two to
three times larger than the number.

I takes me a few tries to home in on the numbers; it's pretty, but
frustrating.

------
ThomPete
I really don't understand what all the fuzz is about. I really like the new
interface and I have hundreds of contacts on my list and use it often.

The very fact that it surfaces those I have recently been interacting with
instead of having to go down the list as I used to have to is IMHO such a
waste improvement from previous.

But then again I am biased.

Also the fact that everything is in one window makes my day.

~~~
sigzero
What OS?

------
moeffju
The Windows version has (or at least, used to have) an option to "un-dock" the
contact list window from the chat window. That in turn allowed you to have
multiple chat windows open.

Why don't Skype just bring that option to the Mac?

------
pasbesoin
Hey, guys, what about Windows? I have a friend for whom v5 barfs all over the
video. And I'm hesitant to download a v2 from a third party. If you're going
to do this for Mac, then for Windows, too?

